# Looking at flood damage



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

That was some flood, alright. You don't say otherwise, so I am hoping you and yours are safe, well, and your properties didn't suffer too much damage.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The power of mother nature as demonstrated by any type of natural disaster is humbling.

Sorry the people of you're state are suffering, hope the recovery is going well....


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks, and yes, we are fine. It's a bit disorienting when all your familiar landmarks are gone. There are still mountain towns cut off because either the roads are washed away or the mountain slid down and covered them. With snow quickly approaching, I'm sure those people will muster up their pioneer spirit and persevere! Mother Nature is always in charge!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Woah big change! :0


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow - those are some powerful pictures. Looks like y'all had a hurricane rip through there. :-(


----------

